# whats the safest butane to make hash oil



## tbone4202008 (May 5, 2009)

ok well im going to make some butane hash oil and just wondering if theres a special butane to use?does any kind work or just sertane kinda work better idk need help?


----------



## Green Gardener (May 19, 2009)

Ronson, Sunport, Joker.
butane..whuuuh  try it to inhale, 10x more blooody shit as from salvia divinorum


----------



## born2killspam (May 19, 2009)

There is no safe butane, and there is no dangerous butane.. Whether its pure, or mixed with other gases like propane, the flashpoint will be lower than atleast -60°C..You're best to work in a cooled area well ventilated (with positive pressure if using any fans since you don't want to pull it through a fan sparking at 60x/second)..
Avoid the temptation to work in a deep-freezer to reduce volatility since you're dealing with heavier than air gases, and they can quickly build up to dangerous levels in the freezer itself..
Lastly, don't underestimate the time needed to clear the area after the fact!!


----------



## olosto (May 19, 2009)

3 or 4x filtered works well.


----------



## shepj (May 22, 2009)

Go to walmart, buy a couple butane cannisters. You can check the back to see if there are other gasses present (if there are they will more than likely have similar aspects of butane anyways). Be in either an extremely well ventilated room or outside (inhaling butane can kill you without much of a heads-up).


----------



## born2killspam (May 22, 2009)

Butane is often mixed with propane etc.. Same shit for all intents and purposes, different boiling point.. Butane, propane etc are primarily oxygen displacers, and are generally otherwise non-toxic.. Shepj's point should be taken to heart mainly by the huffers.. You would breath more in through your pipe in the long run, than in any extraction scenario that wouldn't launch your house if a spark should occur..


----------

